# Spare of the moment Cider



## Tropico (1/1/16)

The 2nd attempt at cider I thought I'd try the same Black Rock kit but with Wyeast 4766. Smacked it, off to the LHBS to find they were out of stock of Black Rock cider kit. Hmmm, via BigW grabbed a Brigalow Cider kit, then Aldi for 4 litres Apple juice.

Fermented out, chilled, kegged, carbed and on tap.

Well it did smell like apples, but there was an overlying odour that was not very pleasant, and the wife and daughter both turned their noses up at it.

Now its probably been another 2 weeks and I have been considering whether to keep it or throw it out.

Tried it again today for a final decision and the odour has all but disappeared.

At best I'd say the smell was over ripe apples starting to go brown. Both times I've tasted it, it tasted ok and did not give me any "ill" effects.

I don't think this is normal, but can/does this happen/


----------



## manticle (1/1/16)

Sulphur/rotten egg?


----------



## Tropico (1/1/16)

No, not like sulphur or rotten eggs, just a dank musty kind of smell. The first few lagers I did gave me sulphur but I don't get it anymore.

I'm thinking it may have been from the yeast in the bottom of the keg, but when I first tried the cider it was quite clear. Today I shifted it from one fridge to another before I tried it and must have stirred up some of the yeast as it was a little cloudy, but no unpleasant odour.

I'll run it past SWMBO when she gets home, her nose is considerably more sensitive than mine.

Edit: I also thought it may have been from the Brigalow can goop.


----------



## Tropico (1/1/16)

SWMBO doesn't detect the unpleasant odour, but still doesn't particularly like it.

One thing that has changed is the line and tap that I'm using.

Previously I was using a brand new picnic tap on new line and disconnect. I do think I would have soaked and rinsed them with sodium perc, but cannot remember.

The picnic tap and line are currently full of sodium perc solution connected to a keg I am cleaning.


----------



## Reman (3/1/16)

You might want to find out a little more on why she doesn't like it, too dry? Sour taste? Not sweet enough? Prefer more like some commercial example? Might help for the next go around.


----------



## Tropico (4/1/16)

Too dry From the Black Rock kit using the yeast from the kit and no flavour from the Brigalow. It would be great to wean her off the cheap (and also the expensive) sparkling wines. 

And I have another Black Rock kit using MJ's M02 ready to keg. I'll see how this one goes.


----------



## Reman (4/1/16)

Cider will always end up rather dry due to it being mostly simple sugars. If you are legging you can pasteurise to kill the yeast and then keg with some juice to sweeten before carbing.

Pear will also leave something behind, so you can give that a try, also well steeped tea bags will give you some tannins.

Last suggestion is trying a different yeast which will leave more flavour behind, I think there is a couple of threads on here discussing different yeasts to try for cider.


----------



## Tropico (17/1/16)

Bump: well I didn't toss it and it has developed quite a bit in the last 2 weeks.

Pours a head like beer but that doesn't last, this may be from the malt in the Brigalow can. Aroma is acceptable and I wouldn't say offensive and it isn't as dry as the Black Rock kit with some sweetness without being too much.

Clear as crystal, golden yellow colour, not great but quite drinkable.


----------

